

Ask HN: Will YC ever fund another YC? - parthsetya

What if a startup with the same nature business as YC itself applies to YC?
======
jc123
I think it's possible that they could fund an innovative, perhaps
decentralized, somewhat crowdfunded, YC-like DAO (decentralized autonomous
organization).

------
powertry
Can a University fund another university, I doubt YC funding another YC.
However, can PG fund/enable another YC? Maybe :).

------
lifeisstillgood
Why do startups in general apply to YC? For expert mentorin from people who
have done it 700 times before, for a fantastic Rolodex and a badge that will
at least get you a coffee from most VCs and CTOs.

If you were just copying YC, I doubt they would add much value. If you were
doing YC-for-a-niche then maybe. I suspect YC for Africa would get some
interest, YC-for-biotech maybe less.

